# Probleme mit Netzwerkverbindung XP Pro mit XP Home



## resiak (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit folgendem Netzwerkaufbau 
2 Rechner sind über einen Zyxel DSL-Router verbunden.
Rechner 1 hat XP-Home Rechner 2 hat XP-Professional.
Internetzugang über den Router funktioniert mit beiden Rechnern.
Ping von beiden Rechner zum Router funktioniert auch.
Ping von Rechner 2 (Pro) zu Rechner 1 (HOME) funktioniert.
Ping vom Rechner 1 (HOME) zu Rechner 2 (Pro) funktioniert nicht  
Genauso siehts mit dem Freigeben von Ordnern aus.
Rechner 1 kann Rechner 2 Ordner freigeben andersherum gehts nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo der Fehler liegt ?
Oder geht so was mit HOME und Pro gar nicht  


Vielen Danke für Eure Antworten 

Gruß 
Manfred


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Juni 2004)

Hi,
1. vermutlich hat dein Router auch einen Switch über dem dein Lan
läuft, und eine Firewall die evtl. blockiert.
2. Ist der Router auch DHCP- und DNS-Server?


----------



## resiak (11. Juni 2004)

ja, er ist DHCP und DNS Server und 
eine Firewall hat er auch, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen 
daß die blockiert, und warum nur in eine Richtung ?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Juni 2004)

In der XP pro Firewall kann man "Ping" nicht verhindern,
in der Routerfirewall geht es. Da du DHCP und DNS verwendest
sind beide Rechner im selben LAN, und einer kann ja auch den anderen 
erreichen, bleibt die Routerfirewall und deren Einstellungen übrig, wie 
MAC-Adresse  sperren und andere Filter.
Die Filtermöglichkeiten unterscheiden sich von Router zu Router erheblich,
vondaher kann ich nicht mehr dazu sagen.
Eine Verbindung zwischen XP pro und Home ist aber möglich.


----------



## Robert Steichele (12. Juni 2004)

Ein Kumpel hatt gestern dasselbe Problem. Ping von XP Pro (192.168.0.14) auf XP Home (192.168.0.12) geht, aber andersrum nicht. Wenn er aber "ping 192.168.0.014" eingibt (mit führender Null im hinteren Segment) läuft der Ping. Wer kann mir das erklären?


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

@ Robert Steichele,
nur einen Teil, die Nullen *vor* Zahlen/Nullen in allen Segmenten 
werden ignoriert 
denn sie sind nicht wichtig/nötig, z.B. 
192. 168. 002.008 oder 192.168.2.8 ist gleich.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den anderen Teil. ;-)


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juni 2004)

Hi die Windows XP Firewall blockt wenn sie aktiviert ist die Ping anfragen 
Ping läuft ja nicht über TCP/IP sondern über ICMP musst mal in die Einstellungen von der Firewall gehen da sollte es stehen. Aber an deine Stelle würd ich sie eh deaktivieren und lieber den Router so absichern dass alles zu ist was du nicht brauchst.
Auserdem Blockt sie vielleicht die NetBios Ports. Also wenn du sie nicht deaktivieren willst google kurz nach einer WellKnownPort Liste schau welche Ports NetBios benutzt und füg sie in der XP Firewall unter Dienste hinzu.

Nachtrag:
netbios-ns	137/tcp				# NETBIOS Name Service
netbios-ns	137/udp
netbios-dgm	138/tcp				# NETBIOS Datagram Service
netbios-dgm	138/udp
netbios-ssn	139/tcp				# NETBIOS session service
netbios-ssn	139/udp


----------



## resiak (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für Eure vielen Antworten.
Leider kam ich erst heute dazu, den Fehler zu finden.
Aber : Ich hab Ihn 

Es lag tatsächlich an der aktivierten firewall am XP-Pro Rechner.
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht ich hätte es schon überprüft, aber wenn man in solchen Fällen nicht alles zweimal überprüft...

Also ist es so wie Maximodo es beschrieben hatte, die firewall von XP-Pro verhindert den Ping.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle.



Gruß
Manfred


----------

